# Prayer for my family, mom passed.



## Ruger#3 (Jan 23, 2013)

My family could use a prayer as we journey to lay my mother to rest. I've cared for mom for years now and her journey came to a quiet end in hospice last Monday morning.

In all this sorrow the only comfort is knowing Mom goes on to a better place. A Christian of forty years she was certain of her salvation and the life to come after earthly death.

Much family is making long journeys into bad winter weather as we head to her prearranged resting place. A little help watching over them would be a blessing.


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry for your loss !! Praying for your family and the comfort of God....


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 23, 2013)

Prayers that everyone's travels are safe, and to your family.


----------



## jagman (Jan 23, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## Hoss (Jan 23, 2013)

Our prayers are added.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Jan 23, 2013)

Prayers to you and your family


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, Ruger.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 23, 2013)

Prayers sent from here also.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2013)

My Condolences to you and your family. My Prayers are added.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear. God bless and prayers sent!


----------



## speedcop (Jan 24, 2013)

sorry for your loss, our prayers for all


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry about your Mother. Lost mine last January and still miss her and I talking. Prayers sent.


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 24, 2013)

Prayers sent for all.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear this,Prayers sent!!


----------



## Sargent (Jan 24, 2013)

Sent from here.


----------



## K80 (Jan 24, 2013)

my condolences to you and your family, prayers sent


----------



## T.P. (Jan 24, 2013)

Very sorry, prayers sent from here.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry man prayers sent


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry about your loss, prayers sent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ruger,
I didn't see this thread until now.  My Prayers are being sent for your family at this time.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry for just finding this, please forgive me. Prayers lifted for you and your family. Praise God, your mom is enjoying her inheritance. God bless you


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Prayers sent.  Sorry to hear this.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------

